# 2 farms, a post office and a hearse!!!!!



## forker67 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup, we've been out 'n' about locally again, snooping round some of the half empty villages there seem to be so many of in France! , the first farm was a drive by find...we went back the next day to check it out, judging by the amount of alcohol left there it's possible the owner drank himself to death, it's been empty a long time, some of the beer went out of date 10+ years ago!!!, a very sad place imo, pics of babies going back to the early 1900's...lots of medicine everywhere, lots of shotgun cartridges too!!!...under the stairs there are a lot of bottles of home made wine & pickled stuff...rusting tins of fruit and veg in the kitchen...a sad place. The ex post office is 200 metres away....we couldn't get in, but I poked my camera in through a hole in the door round the back...only to find a horse drawn hearse!!!.
The second farm was another chance find, again ...it's been empty for a long,long time...the stairs were waaaaay too dodgy for me to attempt...a lot of stuff here again...but not as sad as farm #1 ..... we've visited a few others too....

LOADS more pics here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/















































The post office -





















Farm #2


----------



## HughieD (Dec 2, 2014)

Fascinating stuff that! Thank for sharing..


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 2, 2014)

WOW. Nice find indeed. Loads to see in the farms, and shame you couldn't get more shots of the hearse! Nice report


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## decker (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow.. fab photos, especially like no.16 really captivating with the colours and all !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 2, 2014)

Great finds


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2014)

Brill collection with amazing features,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice one! great find


----------



## deklufc (Dec 3, 2014)

Awesome photos


----------



## stu8fish (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice, keep looking. Love the hearse.


----------

